# Annual Leave Whilst on Short Term Contracts



## star76 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I have been in Dubai since September 2008 and been employed by the same company. During this time though my contracts have been for 6 months at a time which are then renewed. It states in my contract that I am not entitled to any paid leave. At the end of this month I will have been employed by this company for 2 years and have never had any paid time off. Is this legal?

TIA


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Your flag states that you are in Australia, so you might want to change that.

You are still entitled to holiday, even on a short term contract, although naturally this will be pro-rata. What is the exact wording in your contract about this? Have you at least had the public holidays off?
-


----------



## star76 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the reply. I am leaving Dubai at the end of this month and I'm heading to Australia so I have also been asking questions on their forum.

I'm trying to sort out my final salary with my company. In the contracts it states the following

Sick/Paid Leave
During the temporary assignment you will not be eligible for paid sick leave or any paid leave as per UAE labour law.

I have only had 15 days off in 2 years all of which I have had to take as unpaid and my monthly salary has been reduced accordingly.

Kind regards


----------

